# Offshore Prospective Marriage Visa Processing Dubai



## Barrbcow (Sep 22, 2009)

Just thought I would share this information with anyone who has applied for the Prospective marriage visa in Dubai, 

What is my application status?
While we endeavour to process all cases in a timely manner, processing
times for applications can vary.

We are usually unable to advise applicants of a decision date or to
provide progress reports within usual processing periods outlined above.
Applicants will be notified once a decision has been made, or should
further documentation be required. Applicants are advised not to make
final travel arrangements until they receive advice from that their visa
has been granted.

6. How long will it take to process my visa?

§ Processing times commence from the arrival of complete documentation
received in the Visa and Citizenship Section of the Australian
Consulate-General, Dubai. Please allow a minimum of two additional
working days for applications and passports submitted by mail or
courier.
§ The service standards are indicative only. Individual cases may be
decided in longer or shorter periods than the service standard,
depending on a range of factors, individual circumstances and the
complexity of each case.

For applications lodged and processed in Dubai, average processing times
are:
§ Visitor Visa/Short-stay Business Visa 2 weeks
§ Transit visa 2 weeks
§ Resident Return Visa 2 weeks
§ Registration of Citizenship by Decent 2 weeks
§ Student Visa (Level 1-2) 3 weeks
§ Student Visa (Level 3-4) 4-6 weeks
§ *Spouse/Family Migration 6-10 months* 
§ Refugee and Special Humanitarian 6-10 months

Goodluck to anyone waiting on a decision, the hardest part is the waiting and not knowing or being told anything.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I think you have to appreciate a couple of things, being;
1. It'll be pointless for immigration to quote even more specific average guides for other than the fact that times will not only vary with individual applications because of details and quality of information provided, there also be variations caused by workloads and staffing levels variability.

I imagine there'll be more than enough enquiries as it is that just further consumes the time of the immigration section officers and will just further lengthen processing times.

2. The immigration department/consulate and embassy immigration sections normal staffing would be at a set level and even if an increase in numbers would accelerate processing when applications and other work rose, the government and Australian taxpayers do not really want to see funding extra staff and then at times of lower workloads have them sitting around twiddling their thumbs.


----------



## Barrbcow (Sep 22, 2009)

I do appreciate that, it's just when I have been looking on the net for a rough estimate for Dubai I have really found nothing, and with nobody telling the applicant or sponsor anything it does make it alot harder to sit and wait. Just thought I would include the information our agent received for others who are currently in my position.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Australian Department of Immigration and Multicultural and Indigenous Affairs Annual Report 2001-02 is an older report as you can see and an agency earning their fee might even be able to do a search for something more recent.

And I knew I had seen Service Standards somewhere:
http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/standards/2.1.htm
If the % achievments are anything like what they were in 2001 -2, that'll give some idea but immi are not really going to be telling people that we'll aim for 9 months but might take 15.
Also saw a report for 02/03 on immi.


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

You know, i got almost the exact same letter from the U.S Aussie embassy, except they quote 4-6 months for a family/spouse visa.

I completly agree that it's though waiting around but, they even say in the letter that there is a chance it will take less time..... i have just been staying positive by keeping that in mind.

Are you doing your police checks and medicals? I updated my CO when i first got the letter as to what was going on with that and got a response within 24 hours. I'm going to write to him again to update him--last time i didnt get any indication as to how my application was going....but who knows, might be able to get something out of him =)


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You may have noticed elkitten that on Client Service Charter
there are low/high risk columns.

And the US is low risk and hence 5 months.
Seems as though their 'standard' may in some cases be a reflection of average being acheived and hence the 4-6 months for you.

They could have a greater variation for higher risk countries and put variance all on one side, ie. 10+ .


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh yeah.....

Hmmm...well i still have my hopes up (i know i shouldn't) because the states is in the same category as Canada and a lot of people have posted who applied in Ottawa and it took less than 3 months on average.... fingers crossed anyways =)


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Ooops!, a big ooops for had you south of the border though that's where you have been located for now from memory - probably what made me do the US connection.

But yeah, if it's all sweet you could get an earlier notification but I imagine when people are not in their home country that is just something else that can add to processing time too.

I'll will it speed with ESP [and that'll work better than ESP with speed!]


----------



## Barrbcow (Sep 22, 2009)

elkitten said:


> You know, i got almost the exact same letter from the U.S Aussie embassy, except they quote 4-6 months for a family/spouse visa.
> 
> I completly agree that it's though waiting around but, they even say in the letter that there is a chance it will take less time..... i have just been staying positive by keeping that in mind.
> 
> Are you doing your police checks and medicals? I updated my CO when i first got the letter as to what was going on with that and got a response within 24 hours. I'm going to write to him again to update him--last time i didnt get any indication as to how my application was going....but who knows, might be able to get something out of him =)


Yes, my fiance lodged his police and medical checks 9/7/09  There is nothing else we can give them , as it was our pile of paperwork was over 3kgs


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Three kegs eh? mine was just a little over 2 heehee good luck Barrbcow! Are you and your finace apart from each other at the moment while you wait? 

Wanderer--I am south of the border heehee! I'm Canadian but i live in the states and applied to the U.S, I was just sayng that hopefully the fact that Canada can get through em so quick means that the States have a potential to do that too. =)


----------



## Barrbcow (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Elkitten, Yea we are apart unfortunately  it is the worst part of this whole process. He is in Kuwait and I am in Australia. Lets hope we don't have too much longer to wait. Goodluck with your visa too.


----------



## Patience (Jul 7, 2010)

*Applications through Dubai*

Hello

I recieved the same reply from the Australian Consulate in Dubai when i enquired if they had recieved my documents, since we sent them to Pakistan first, which had to be transferred to Dubai.

After 2 months i hadnt received any reply regarding missing documents, etc. So when i enquired i recieved another reply similar to the first. I asked a few questions but they just sent me a standard email which i think is sent to anyone who asks about the progress of their application. (Ive posted their reply below)

_"Thanks for your e-mail. Please be informed that your application was
received in Dubai in May 2010 and has been queued for assessment. Please note however, that we have a large number of cases pending interviews. We are endeavouring to interview all outstanding applicants as quickly asreasonably possible, in date order of receipt of application in Dubai. Youcan be rest assured, that other aspects of processing of the application will be undertaken in a timely manner whilst waiting for the interview turn. Also please be informed once we assess your application then we will send you an email with the request of additional information and documents if any required, also you will be informed about the interview whenever it will be scheduled. If you will be asked for an in person interview then you be informed to go to Australian High Commission in Islamabad-pakistan for an in person interview, but it's up to the outcome of the assessment that will be done on your application."_

How often should i send emails enquiring the progress of the case?
Since the applicaion i have sent only one email?

Thats all for now...i think...



Barrbcow said:


> Just thought I would share this information with anyone who has applied for the Prospective marriage visa in Dubai,
> 
> What is my application status?
> While we endeavour to process all cases in a timely manner, processing
> ...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Patience said:


> Hello
> 
> I recieved the same reply from the Australian Consulate in Dubai when i enquired if they had recieved my documents, since we sent them to Pakistan first, which had to be transferred to Dubai.
> 
> ...


You already have some times there and as you'll find @ Client Service Charter
And there can always be exceptional circumstances like changing staff numbers that can make significant differences in processing times.
Continual emailling will really not do anything other than distract people from processing and Patience is certainly best.


----------

